# single stage recommendation



## marki (Mar 3, 2015)

As a happy owner of two Ariens one 10M4 
(I, working on new wheels ) and 2015, 28 platinum now is the time to look for single stages blower. With discount sale, returns, or repair 
i can get sweet deal. What is your opinion about, the brand and model, what I should looking for?


----------



## Center Mass (Mar 11, 2015)

Honda 720 AS
Honda 621 or 521
Simplicity 1222 EE


----------



## Freezn (Mar 1, 2014)

My top 5 recommendations ranked in order

1) Honda HS621
2) Toro 721CR
3) Honda HS720
4) Toro 3650 (2 stroke machine)
5) Honda HS520


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

I've owned 4 Toro ss blowers... All have been super machines. Will probably on more of them.
Presently own an Ariens 522ss. Other than a broken paddle it has been a fine machine also. 
Can't go wrong with either brand.


----------



## snow miser (Oct 25, 2014)

I just bought a Honda HS520AS last year and no compliant it got me thru this snow season, but it could use a shorter chute handle to turn the chute from left to right.


----------



## Center Mass (Mar 11, 2015)

snow miser said:


> I just bought a Honda HS520AS last year and no compliant it got me thru this snow season, but it could use a shorter chute handle to turn the chute from left to right.


I had the same results with my HS520AS last year and this year and same feeling about the chute handle being too long.

That being said, I would like to get an HS621 in Mint condition and put the short handle on it and have the Cadillac of Single Stage machines.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 21, 2011)

snow miser said:


> I just bought a Honda HS520AS last year and no compliant it got me thru this snow season, but it could use a shorter chute handle to turn the chute from left to right.


Honda offers a shorter-length chute that does not extend beyond the width of the HS520/.HS702. It is easy to install, and available from any Honda dealer, suggested retail price is $32.66:


----------



## Hap (Mar 15, 2015)

what is the part number for the short handle on the HS520? I cant seem to find it anywhere on the net. The long handle bothers me too.


----------



## Center Mass (Mar 11, 2015)

Hap said:


> what is the part number for the short handle on the HS520? I cant seem to find it anywhere on the net. The long handle bothers me too.



HAP, if you happen to find this handle we are looking for on Amazon or the like, could you post a separate topic here in the Honda Sub Forum so that others will have it for future reference. I need one also. Thanks.


----------



## Hap (Mar 15, 2015)

perhaps [email protected] will chime in with the part number or a link to where it is sold? I have searched and found nothing.


----------



## Center Mass (Mar 11, 2015)

Hap said:


> what is the part number for the short handle on the HS520? I cant seem to find it anywhere on the net. The long handle bothers me too.



HAP, I checked Amazon and Ebay and no short handles to be found anywhere.

I beleive the Short Chute Guide Handle Part # Robert listed is

76320-V10-800


Good Luck, let us know if you find any.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 21, 2011)

Hap said:


> what is the part number for the short handle on the HS520? I cant seem to find it anywhere on the net. The long handle bothers me too.


(I) Google the part number (76320-V10-800) to find a dealer selling the chute online.

(II) Use this link and enter your ZIP code to find a LOCAL dealer (who may meet or beat an online price, and even with sales taxes, be competitive on total cost since you could pick up in-store and save on shipping. 

*Find A Honda Dealer*

It's a breeze to install; three nuts and three bolts hold the chute on to the base.


----------



## Center Mass (Mar 11, 2015)

With Robert's invaluable Tech support. I may have hit pay dirt ?

Could this be it ? 

http://www.amazon.com/Honda-76320-V10-800-Complete-Chuter-76320V10800/dp/B00B41L6LG


I am not sure why when I searched Amazon for Honda Short Chute Handle it did not come up, but when you put in the Honda Part # this comes up with no photos. So, waiting on the powers that be to say if this is it.


----------



## Hap (Mar 15, 2015)

Thanks for the information! My local Honda dealer says its 32.99 and he would have to order it. makes me wonder if people are cutting the handle in half and then welding back it back onto the cut off part?


----------

